

[Hiring] London, UK - PHP/Symfony dev needed, 4 day week, at relaxed charity. - pre

We are gemin-i.org, developing http://rafi.ki/ - a monitored and moderated social network type thing for kids/schools encouraging them to learn and talk about global issues and technology.<p>Our system is mostly php/Symfony/jquery running on AWS with elastic scaling depending on user load etc.<p>It's a permanent but part-time position in a tiny team, 28k pro-rata for a four day week with scope for home-working after a while at least. We need someone who can turn their hand to anything (coz you won't be limited to just that) but has already done some PHP/Symfony stuff and can write HTML and CSS plus ideally push pixels about in photoshop when needed.<p>email adam@gemin-i.org with PROGRAMMER ROLE in the subject heading, including a CV and ideally a link to some code or something.<p>If you're an agent, get your clients to apply direct coz otherwise you'll be ignored.
======
pixeloution
Ridiculously low rate for anyone competent - do programmers in the UK really
accept $25/hour USD?

~~~
pre
Low end rate, certainly.

I have however worked for less, FWIW, and the charity sector is full of low
pay all over the place.

Hopefully there's someone around who wants more spare time more than they want
more money. I've often been keen to take pay cuts in return for less hours
myself.

